

Ask HN: Strategies for marketing android apps and increasing user base - xandroid4net

I recently published an app to the google play store called Connect the game. I have had a couple of downloads but no real feedback as to the quality of the app. I believe that I need a larger user base to get the feedback I am looking for, however I have kept the development costs extremely low and don&#x27;t have a lot of capital to spend on marketing, are there any low cost marketing strategy suggestions that could help increase the user base so that I can get better feedback?<p>An overview of the game can be found at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;connectthegame.com.
======
omarelamri
Read this: [http://www.fastcompany.com/1841389/how-reddit-built-its-
empi...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1841389/how-reddit-built-its-
empire-500-bucks-stickers-and-giving-people-what-they-want)

------
sjs382
This is one of those games that I used to play in study hall with a pen and
paper. I'm not sure it translates very well to a digital format.

------
kpjayanth
First talk to your first two customers .. Are they using your game daily ?

